# FS RFAs



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a rock (about a volleyball size) with about 7-9 rock flower anenomes, a faded red monti & some type of gorg. Looking for $150 for the whole thing.
http://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p742/input80/20131211_153143_zpspdjldehw.jpg


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

believe you're referring to red fire anemones if so any possibility of loosening one or two for individual sale?l


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Rock flower anemones*

Sorry reeferious, I should clarify: rock flower anemones. I am not sure if you are interested in these ? They are green in colour & I'm not 100% sure about how I would go about removing them without injury.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bump, livestock trades accepted


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bump..... $125?


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hopefully these photos help ?
http://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p742/input80/20131225_191954_zpsshmy9yer.jpg
Christmas bump $100 ?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I would b interested in one but can't get the whole thing


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Btw the are borneman anemone if I am not mistaken. I will pm u tho


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am not too sure, they were sold to me as rock flower anenomes,,,,,,,,, atm I am not too comfortable with trying to separate them, trying to sell the complete thing. Better pic ?
http://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p742/input80/20131211_153143_zpspdjldehw.jpg


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup pretty sure is the borneman anemone but I am not an expert , I just pmed u again


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

Those are not Rock Flower Anemones.......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Do u still having this up for sale?


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

yvr75 said:


> Those are not Rock Flower Anemones.......


Thank you yvr, I bought them as rock flower anenomes. If they're not, please let me know what they are so that I can correct it. I appreciate the info/help.
Is that Daniel ? You would definitely know then, please help me out.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Pending sale.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Gone, thank you


----------

